# Another question for you OBA guys or Destin guys



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Any of those Resmondo's for sale over that way?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Maybe a dumb reply, but..... Have you looked at www.boattrader.com ?


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> Maybe a dumb reply, but..... Have you looked at www.boattrader.com ?


The only dumb question is the one not asked. But yes I have looked all over the internet, I'm really looking for a 40+' charter in good shape with COI.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Ok. Not something I run across much- I'll keep an ear to the ground in OB. I would think anyone serious about selling would be listing it or have a broker. Anything special?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Here it took me 3 seconds to find this on Google.
Rasmundo Boat Works

There is a 38 ft boat built by Rasmundo for sale on this forum it's the Quester:thumbup:


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

sealark said:


> Here it took me 3 seconds to find this on Google.
> Rasmundo Boat Works
> 
> There is a 38 ft boat built by Rasmundo for sale on this forum it's the Quester:thumbup:


That's from 2010 right?


----------

